# MeGa Show time



## chuchi (Feb 18, 2011)

Her name is DFP PR Pride of MeGa Dr.

Now almost 36months


----------



## chuchi (Feb 18, 2011)

16" tall not short not kink

What's class should be?

Standard or Classic


----------



## chuchi (Feb 18, 2011)

Lot of play drive


----------



## chuchi (Feb 18, 2011)

Very fit and firm


----------



## chuchi (Feb 18, 2011)

She has been train for pulling.

I'm believe that not all bully can do this kind of thing!!!


----------



## chuchi (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome for all comments

Thanks for click


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking good. If you want information about the different classes of American Bully and where she would fall under due to her size, you'd do better off posting in the Bullies 101 Section down towards the bottom of the main page. There are some great and knowledgeable Bully people running that section that can help you out better than us other folks on the main forum can. Best of luck to you, no matter what you do with her.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

im no bully expert but she doesnt have that classic look. prolly more standard. but females under 16" are in pocket class. http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-10...nel-club-standard-classes-revised-2012-a.html


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

16" and under she would be pocket. I would wicket her to make sure though , I don't see her doing well in pocket class just compared to other pockets out there. if she was slightly over 16" she would fall in standard or classic, I would lean more to classic but personally I would just skip confo with her and go with the weight pulling.


----------

